# Super Giveaway.



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Why a giveaway? I could say cause a year snuck by me a half a year ago and i missed it. Or i could say cause 1000 posts is coming up soon as in early next year most likely. Both would be true enough reason. But really im not a collector type and im gettin too many shooters for me, is the truth. And i pretty much only shoot PFS now by preference. Id rather someone else get some enjoyment outa a real good shooter.

So i have a Wingshooter Black Dragon to give away. Its Roger's HDPE version of the famous much sought after Longbow. Now jsut for the record it has been shot alot. It does have two barely noticable fork hits. This stuff is tough and i effectively almost got rid of the marks with a liitle filing so barely noticable. I learned to shoot on it hence thefork hits. One made by my wife and the other by me. It has some story to it. Roger might have to correct me here but i believe it was his second one made and definately his first one for sale. In fact i got mine $10 cheaper than the final price he sold them for as he quoted me less and stuck to it as the fine honest gentleman he is. Hows that for a story? Might add to the value someday lol.

So now the rules.

You gotta have been a member of this forum on or before July 15 2014 and have at least 100 posts.

First one to guess the number im thinking of between 0 and 100 wins it starting now.

One entry each only please.

Ill check in often as i can and will announce as soon as someone gets it. Then i will PM winner as well for mailing info. GO NOW


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

69 dude !!!!. Thanks for the opportunity Reset.

Cheers


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

37!! lol thanks for the opurtunity


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

13


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

30 and thank you.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

There's a secret mathematical equation to winning this number guessing game. I just can't find my magic calculator.

Okay, since you're from Edmonton, the number "99" should be special.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, I forgot. Thanks for the oppotunity, buddy.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice I like a bit of guess work. Thanks for the chance. My number is 10. 
Cheers bud. 
Clint.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for a chance at a wingshooter's slingshot...Very Kind of you to hold a Giveaway....

so with that being said......I will use number~~~~18

Thank you again my friend

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

84!

I am in!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

15! Thanks!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance at this! I'll go with 77.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I am in with # 57


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

42 lol, cool super cool giweaway and story, thx man!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

51 thanks


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in 39


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

13 and thank you reset


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

33, thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

11, thank you!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

79. Thanks Reset.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

4... thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

31 and thanks for the give away
Cheers


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

100?

Thanks for this opportunity,

jazz


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

100


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

# 6. Thanks!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

23 thank you


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

67. Thank you, reset


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

25. Thanks for opportunity


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

73! thanks for the chance at such a cool shooter!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll go with 68 and thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

21, thankyou


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

88 bro thank you .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

46? Thanks


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

75. Cool contest, thanks


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

44
Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

38............. thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a fun giveaway! Thanks for the chance...very generous of you.

I'm in...I'll say 66.

Thanks again,

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

40


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great giveawy reset! i will guess 82!

Be well,
SF


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I say you're thinking of the number 17!

Thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in and thanks for the chance. My number is 58.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Well no one has the number yet.

Moderators are welcome to get in on it too. I have absolutely no problems giving it away to a moderator should one guess the right number.

One guy was one number off.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

74 Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Always liked #7. Thanx for the chance!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

my numbers 76 and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very generous! I guess ...... 2


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Ill do a recap so future entrants have it easier  Hint from reset: "one guy was one number off"


69, 37, 13, 30, 99, 10, 18, 84, 15, 77, 57, 42, 51, 39,
13 duplicate, SSSlinger, take another guess? ,
33, 11, 79, 4, 31, 100, 6, 23, 67, 25, 73, 68, 21, 88, 46, 75 ,44 ,38, 66, 40, 82, 17, 58, 74, 76, 2

Possible winning number is one of these(judging by the hint):

70, 36, 29, 98, 9, 19, 83, 85, 16, 56, 50, 52, 34, 80, 3, 7, 72, 20, 89, 87, 47, 65, 81, 59,

EDIT: just now I realized I should have waited as long as possible to guess


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for this John its so helpful. Im in your debt sir. I admit i was slow getting around to it.

And yes i was sorta "hinting". There you go folks. John has made it even easier.

Yes waiting some would have helped you John. I should have put a time limit on it. But i dont like to change rules now so it is what it is for awhile yet anyway i guess and see what happens.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

36, thanks dude!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Ill do a recap so future entrants have it easier  Hint from reset: "one guy was one number off"
> 
> 
> 69, 37, 13, 30, 99, 10, 18, 84, 15, 77, 57, 42, 51, 39,
> ...


This is helpful. Thanks, John. But, I've already guessed (wrong)..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

3! Reset you're awesome  Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

68


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll Guess 59. 
Thanks For The Chance!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

reset said:


> Thanks for this John its so helpful. Im in your debt sir. I admit i was slow getting around to it.
> 
> And yes i was sorta "hinting". There you go folks. John has made it even easier.
> 
> Yes waiting some would have helped you John. I should have put a time limit on it. But i dont like to change rules now so it is what it is for awhile yet anyway i guess and see what happens.


You are welcome. I was bored...and also,  I had a slight hope you would just give the prize to me if nobody makes a right guess in some time.
????????


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

22 that's the one thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Oneproudmexican.

The rules are one guess per person only.

Please no more guess's from you.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Logo 96

Your guess of 68 is a duplicate. Lacumo already used it.

Try another number.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry about that. I'll say 14. And thank you again


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

These are the numbers that have not been guessed as of today.

1,5,8,9,12,16,19,20,24,26,27,28,29,32,34,35,41,43,45,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,60,61,62,63,64,65,70,71,72,78,80,81,83,85,86,87,89,90,91,92,93,94,95,96,97,98,.

Think i got them all.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So 31 is the winner ? Lol


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

i say 70


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> i say 70


Dankungmaster

You already had your one guess. The rules were one guess only. Please no more guess's from you.

If i keep letting every one have another guess i run outa numbers ya see. So if anyone even tries to guess twice and gets the number then i gotta start again and frankly then all this will be no fun.


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

gracias por el regalo es pensando en 25


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i.m in 5


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Tolox77 said:


> gracias por el regalo es pensando en 25


Tolox77

Try again 25 was already guessed.


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

22 ese es mi numero


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

91  joined at the 09 of july ! im lucky !


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

NOTICE!!!!!!

Well seems things are getting a little drawn out here. Tuesday 22nd will have been a week. So im going to have to do a cut off date. On Tues the 22nd at noon if no one has guessed the number by then that part of this contest will be over.

What i will do instead is put all the names of those who put in a guess into a hat. My wife will pull a name out of that hat and i will announce winner on the 23rd Wed, at noon.

So yall will get a second go at it and you wont have to do anything more.

Never guessed it would be this tough to give away a slinger lol.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

So we can guess a new number if we already have done one


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll go for 29. Always liked that age.


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

58


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

shew97 said:


> So we can guess a new number if we already have done one


Well i hope your just kidding me. But in case your not,we are still on the one per customer. There are others that may still get the right number who havnt played yet. So it remains the same till cutoff the 22nd.

I would rather not say this but anyone tries for twice there name wont go in draw if it gets that far. Theres already three who have tried that. They wont be in the draw now if it gets that far.

If someone who tries twice gets it right, they wont win it either, ill shut her down. And just do the draw.

Come on guys please im trying to have a fair giveaway here. I dont really need to do this i coulda sold it. This is supposed to be fun. It shouldnt be about trying to get around some simple rules.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Tolox77 said:


> 58


Tolox 77

Please do not post anymore numbers. Rules are one post/guess per person. PM sent explaining.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol mass confusion!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool giveaway with an amazing prize! Thank you for a chance at it

16


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. #1!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok folks. Just a recap and a little bump.

If no one guess's the number im thinking of from the numbers below by tomorrow noon the 22nd i will do a draw for all who entered next day Wed. 23rd. and announce right away.

IMPORTANT! Remember you only get one shot at it, no multiple votes. You have to be a member since Juy 15 2014 and have 100 posts in.

Heres the numbers left that no one has guessed yet. Hoping to make this easier is all.

8,9,12,19,20, 24,26,27,28,32, 34,35,41,43,45,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,60,61,62,63,64,65,71,72,78,80,81,83,85,86,87,89,90,92,93,94,95,96,97,98.

So get your guess in if you qualify before Tues. noon and win right away if your right. Or if nobody gets it by the cutoff tues. 22nd at noon at least your name will go in a draw.

This nice lil slinger is going to get a new owner soon.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

27, thanks for the chance


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

On Oct. 17, Reset gave us a clue, .......... "one guy was one number off".

So among all the numbers that's still remaining, the correct number CAN"T be ..........48,49,53,54,55,62,63,64,86,93,94,95,96 & 97.

I already guessed wrong and deadline was yesterday. So now, everybody has another chance. Isn't this exciting?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Well cut off is today. No one guessed it. Its been fun. Work but fun.

So tomorrow ill throw all names who guessed in a hat and my wife will pick a name outa the hat. No more guess's that parts over.

The number by the way was 52 my wifes year of birth. Remember i said someone was one number off. That guy was Squirrel Squasher who had 51.

So tomorrow this time or so someone will win it and thats that. Good luck all.

Like Mr Green said yall get another shot at it.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one reset. All the more fun having two chances. 
Thanks for that. 
Clint.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool! Another chance!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im announcing it slightly early, no need to drag this on.

The winner of the draw is D. Nelson.

Thanks all who entered in what i hope was little bit of fun. D Nelson check your PM's.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Reset for the chance in the drawing...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Reset, thanks for opportunity 

Congrats D.Nelson!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great giveaway reset! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats and thanks ! 
Cheers


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance at this one. Well done, D!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance. Congrats D. Nelson!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats, D.Nelson.

Thank you reset for the opportunity.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

What a pleasure congratulations D.Nelson you are a lucky man. 
Reset thanks for the fun and games and your awesome generosity.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the great giveaway reset!  congrats d Nelson! Enjoy your new shoota


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Really sweet giveaway and thanks for the chance(s)! Congrats D.Nelson!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to D. Nelson!

Thanks Reset...it was a fun and very generous contest!

Todd


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Well i thought i should finish this all up by saying thanks again to all who entered. And because ive been asked a few times now what happened to it.

So just to let all know the deal got done and the slingshot mentioned is in the winners hands.

It was shipped out on the 24th of Oct. and by checking tracking D-Nelson got it on Friday. I contacted winner to see if he had it or perhaps it went elsewhere by accident as the post can do. His reply was he got it. So my part is done. Thanks all it was fun.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

At first I didnt know what to expect, I knew of the Longbow reputation, but didnt expect this. Bigger than I thought it would be, but it fits the hand so great, the shape offers a repeatable grip which really helps you hone in your accuracy. Above all my favorite feature is the top slot, makes attaching bandsets a breeze, its always a refreshment not having to deal with wrapping and tucking one more thing, all that gets tiresome! It also offers a generous fork gap for any ammo you desire to shoot, which is always nice.

Its one big chunk of plastic, built like a tank and will survive multiple fork hits, which luckily I shouldn't be inflicting on it. If you can scoop up a Longbow from Wingshooter, do yourself a favor and order it as soon as you can.

The only thing I dont like is the dragon, but hey, a little grip tape and Im good to go! How could I complain anyway?! Reset really hooked me up with a fantastic shooter, and I cant thank him enough for the opportunity! This is THE slingshot community. Thank you ALL.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What an awesome gesture!!!!!!! I'm sure the winner will be very grateful.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, I'm glad I seen this lol! I'll just guess the perfect number 100 for the perfect giveaway thanx for the opportunity reset


----------

